# Suction line pressure pegged gauge



## BigMike (Oct 27, 2014)

My question is this I looked a heat pump for a friend, R-22, 2 ton Nordyne. I put gauges on and let run for 15 min, suction line at air handler was to hot to touch, went outside and suction pressure had pegged my gauge. I work mostly on oil furnaces and boilers. Can I get some advice. It does have a txv


----------



## Mikeym47 (Dec 20, 2011)

Did you have it hooked to the true auction?


----------



## Mikeym47 (Dec 20, 2011)

Did you have it hooked to the true auction


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

The large line in heat mode, is a hot gas discharge line. Not the suction line. On the outdoor units cabinet, will be a true suction port.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

is this a heat pump?


----------



## j.lawless (Jan 7, 2015)

Sounds like you had it hooked to the discharge


----------



## goldnote (Mar 4, 2015)

You need to stick to Oil Furnaces and Boilers BigMike. You had the system in the heating mode, which pegged your gauges. The refrigerant reverses in a heatpump, needed to use the "true" suction port.


----------



## icy783 (Mar 15, 2015)

Use the port that is above the " normal" ones. Also if that gauge pegged that would indicate an over charge or low airflow issue. That gauge pegs at 350 retard. ( what it in says on the gauge not you Bigmike!)


----------



## aztech (May 26, 2015)

In other words hook your hoses to the COMPRESSOR/CONDENSOR PORTS not the line set ports


----------

